# Rubber spatulas



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any strong recommendations for rubber spatulas? Mine broke about two months ago, and I picked up a two-piece replacement pack at the supermarket. Both are now broken, handles sheared straight across, apparently unable to handle the stress of a home dishwasher.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Have a look here- https://www.webstaurantstore.com/56699/spatulas-spoonulas.html

I have a bunch of #5810 "spoonula" and never use a wooden spoon. The 52010 is a traditional spatula with the rounded corner. These will take high heat and will probably last forever. Built like a tank.

I also have some of those 77 cent ones just for spreading mayo on sandwiches and haven't broken one yet but if I do who cares at that price.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have some no name steel loop handled silicone that are over 10 years old. My only complaint is the handles can get hot if youre not paying attention. I got them at Walmart as I recall


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

MATFER. Rubbermaid. And also get yourself some high temperature spatulas from MATFER or from Amazon. Down load the last three years of MATFER'S catalogs. You'll be replacing your Rubbermaids every couple of years of so. Just go with it. Rubbermaid for that special rubber room of yours that you won't discuss with anyone. 8DDDDD


----------

